

Mysterious Russian Statue Is 11,000 Years Old – Twice as Old as the Pyramids - snowy
https://uk.news.yahoo.com/mysterious-russian-statue-is-11-000-years-old---twice-as-old-as-the-pyramids-170632897.html#XpQCtSk

======
gus_massa
This article has very little information. The Wikipedia article has more
information
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shigir_Idol](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shigir_Idol)
but the Russian article is more complete (autotranslation)
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fru.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2F%25D0%25A8%25D0%25B8%25D0%25B3%25D0%25B8%25D1%2580%25D1%2581%25D0%25BA%25D0%25B8%25D0%25B9_%25D0%25B8%25D0%25B4%25D0%25BE%25D0%25BB&edit-
text=&act=url)

In the photos of Wikipedia, it doesn't look like an encrypted message or
language, it looks like a decoration, but IANAA.

------
greenyoda
_" Even more mysteriously, it is covered in what experts describe as
‘encrypted code’ - a message from a lost civilisation."_

Why should we believe that it's an "encrypted code" rather than just a long-
forgotten language that we don't understand?

